# Hoyt staff shooter



## SNAPTHIS

What levels of shooters does Hoyt support and how do you apply to shoot for them? I have never shot for anyone else but six months ago I got my first Hoyt and it's been great I've won the ASA at Columbus, Ga was runner up at Paris Tx ASA, finished forth at the ASA in Augusta and sixth at the ASA in Gainesville. Any help would be appreciated, thanks Mark


----------



## PDB Strings

You need to contact your local hoyt shop or rep.


----------



## keyman

SNAPTHIS said:


> What levels of shooters does Hoyt support and how do you apply to shoot for them? I have never shot for anyone else but six months ago I got my first Hoyt and it's been great I've won the ASA at Columbus, Ga was runner up at Paris Tx ASA, finished forth at the ASA in Augusta and sixth at the ASA in Gainesville. Any help would be appreciated, thanks Mark


You won the whole shoot or just your class? Which class would that be in?


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Pro Shop*



SNAPTHIS said:


> What levels of shooters does Hoyt support and how do you apply to shoot for them? I have never shot for anyone else but six months ago I got my first Hoyt and it's been great I've won the ASA at Columbus, Ga was runner up at Paris Tx ASA, finished forth at the ASA in Augusta and sixth at the ASA in Gainesville. Any help would be appreciated, thanks Mark


You need to contact your pro shop and that where it all starts. You should defiantly be able to get some sponsorship. Congratulations on some fine finishes.
DB


----------



## SNAPTHIS

*to keyman*

You can only win your class at a national event and mine is senior open. Mark


----------



## SNAPTHIS

*Daniel Boone*

Thanks Dan, Mark


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Good shooting, like DB said get with your pro shop...they can help you from there....good luck the rest of the year!


----------



## draw29

I found its cheaper to buy a good 1 year old or less bow on Archer Talk than it is to buy a staff shooters bow. There are very few Hoyt bows given out unless you are a PRO. Most shops require you to help out at the shop some if you are one of there staff shooters.That is great if you have time. Also you usually get a % off on other products.


----------



## kkromer

SNAPTHIS said:


> What levels of shooters does Hoyt support and how do you apply to shoot for them? I have never shot for anyone else but six months ago I got my first Hoyt and it's been great I've won the ASA at Columbus, Ga was runner up at Paris Tx ASA, finished forth at the ASA in Augusta and sixth at the ASA in Gainesville. Any help would be appreciated, thanks Mark


For regional level sponsorship work through your dealer first. Find out when the Hoyt rep will be at the shop and build a relationship with them. Shooting well is a great start to opening the door. Being approachable and knowledgeable about all the products the rep sells as well as a broad knowledge of archery in general is extremely important. Shooting sponsorships are about sales bottom line. 

Sounds like you're on the right track with the wins - people will be looking at what you're shooting. Just keep it up and don't get discouraged. The reps have a million guys asking them for something, so it can take time to get noticed, and/or even get a response.

Good luck.


----------



## Gapmaster

*Staff Shooter*

It's good that your placing in tournaments, but don't think that's all it takes to become a staff shooter. You need to be a great ambassador for the sport also. Be polite and nice to everyone, give them your time, share your knowledge and shoot to win, but mostly shoot to have fun and be professional about it. If practice becomes drudgery because you feel like you have to shoot well or it is an embarrassment to your sponsor then the sport becomes work for you and ceases to be fun. Just my 2 cents for you.

PS--by the way--being a staff shooter isn't all it's cracked up to be sometimes. There can be lots of demands and expectations. I guess what I'm trying to say is there is alot more to it than winning or placing at a few tournaments a year. Good luck to you. Gapmaster


----------

